# King Dedede is being lethargic-y?



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Today, I just found that King Dedede is being lethargic (for people that don't know what being lethargic is, it's being sluggish and not wanting to move (thats what google told me)) and not eating, I also see his face being pale sometimes, then turning black (again). I don't see any signs of diseases, but what I see is a pink color and a tiny bit of white, along with a line of orange, those colors are both on his anal fin. I can't bring up a picture because King Dedede hates pictures. I can't seem to figure out what's the problem... help please?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

;-; help?! PLEASE! I'M REALLY WORRIED!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

He might be cold? How's the weather been, particularly at night? If you need a blanket on, I'm betting your fish needs a heater, if eh hasn't got one.

If he isn't cold, how's the water changes coming?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Aus said:


> He might be cold? How's the weather been, particularly at night? If you need a blanket on, I'm betting your fish needs a heater, if eh hasn't got one.
> 
> If he isn't cold, how's the water changes coming?


 it's somewhat warm, I don't like to put on my blanket, so I just hug it. (I got no idea why, I just like it, lol) I don't think he gets cold because sometimes I do the water changes with warm water, then it somehow stays warm. I still can't get a heater because my parents won't let me go to the pet stores near us (there's also others beside a petdumb (petdumb = my name for petsmart) near us, but for most of the pet stores, we need to use the car and my parents are busy all the time, this is the most I have ever written!!)


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Remind your parents that since they let you get a pet, they and you are responsible for meeting the basic needs of that pet. A heater is a basic need for a betta. They are tropical fish and need to be kept at 78-82 degrees for optimal health. I very much doubt the room temp in your house is 78 degrees, and water does not hold a temperature warmer than a room for more than 6 hours. All of the signs your fishie is exhibiting point to him being too cold, and if there's another problem with him too, he can't fight any type of illness while being too cold.

Perhaps you could offer to do a chore that your parents normally take care of so they will have time to take you to the pet store?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*why do my parents do this?*



babystarz said:


> Remind your parents that since they let you get a pet, they and you are responsible for meeting the basic needs of that pet. A heater is a basic need for a betta. They are tropical fish and need to be kept at 78-82 degrees for optimal health. I very much doubt the room temp in your house is 78 degrees, and water does not hold a temperature warmer than a room for more than 6 hours. All of the signs your fishie is exhibiting point to him being too cold, and if there's another problem with him too, he can't fight any type of illness while being too cold.
> 
> Perhaps you could offer to do a chore that your parents normally take care of so they will have time to take you to the pet store?


ok, I'll try to convince them for that, they think bettas are decor pets, but I'm 100% against that.

but my mom says she doesn't want to spend money on stuff like heaters or filters... I'm gonna try to do those stuff you told me to.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Fill this out please.
Also, is he still in his small tank, and are you keeping up wih water changes? Chemicals build up fast in smaller tanks and need changes every other day or so to be safe.

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Fill this out please.
> Also, is he still in his small tank, and are you keeping up wih water changes? Chemicals build up fast in smaller tanks and need changes every other day or so to be safe.
> 
> Housing
> ...


Sure.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 gallon
What temperature is your tank? I don't have a themomater
Does your tank have a filter? not allowed to have one 
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? betta pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2 times everyday

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? I don't know
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? I'm bad at water percentages, I don't know
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? SplendidBetta water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? I dont know

Ammonia: dont know
Nitrite: Don't know
Nitrate: Don't know
pHon't know
Hardnesson't know
Alkalinity: I don't know.

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? it hasnt
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? not eating and being lethargic
When did you start noticing the symptoms? yesterday
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no
How old is your fish (approximately)? I didn't get the age


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> Sure.
> 
> Housing
> What size is your tank? 1 gallon
> ...


You don't need a filter for a one gallon.

And you should be doing water changes every other day, or at least twice a week. And if your water has a high amount of ammonia, like mine does, it's just building up even MORE in the tank.

You need to get a water test kit of some kind because it could be possible he's sick from what is in the water.

I understand you're bad at it, but it's a HUGE requirement for having a betta. A one gallon tank is small and it shouldn't be that hard for you, even if you are young. :/


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> You don't need a filter for a one gallon.
> 
> And you should be doing water changes every other day, or at least twice a week. And if your water has a high amount of ammonia, like mine does, it's just building up even MORE in the tank.
> 
> ...


*foaming* I BLAME MY PARENTS


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You shouldn't blame your parents.
You should be a responsible person and step up to the task of taking care of your own animals. These are your pets, not your parent's, and you should be a good owner and take care of them. Of course they're going to get sick without water changes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree.

I've heard a lot from you about blaming your parents but these are YOUR fish. 

They're there to HELP you.
As I said before, a one gallon cleaning is not hard. If you're not doing it and instead will jsut blame your parents, you're showing how irresponsible **YOU** Are.

Your parents have nothing to do at the moment with your sick fish. Unless they tried purposely to kill him in some way to cause him to look like this.

But right now, just tell us what is going on WITHOUT blaming your parents, please?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Olympia said:


> You shouldn't blame your parents.
> You should be a responsible person and step up to the task of taking care of your own animals. These are your pets, not your parent's, and you should be a good owner and take care of them. Of course they're going to get sick without water changes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


and this school year gets shoved back to me.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*no.*



Alcemistnv said:


> I agree.
> 
> I've heard a lot from you about blaming your parents but these are YOUR fish.
> 
> ...


no, I don't want to get negative feedback again.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, if you took proper care of your animals there'd be less negative feedback.
Doing water changes doesn't hurt at all, even if you can't get a heater... Do water changes with the same temperature water instead of warm water, a steady temperature is better than an unsteady one...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Im confused... You dont know how often you change the water? 

Your 1 gallon could do every other day water changes.. So probably about 2 50% changes and 1 100% change each week...

I mean, no offense, but it cant be that hard to change a 1 gallon bowl.. it doesnt weigh all that much.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I would do a water change as soon as you can, it doesnt take much time and if it helps fill up a gallon water jug you can use one that milk comes in just rinse it very well. Fill up the jug with water and put in the conditioner in the morning and its ready to use when you get home from school. You can use a clean cup to get the water out of your tank one that has been rinsed alot, no soap okay just rinse it over and over. When you get to the where the water just covers your fish pour him into a bowl or something and put the fresh conditioned water in your tank. Good luck !


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not negative feedback when you actually do what you've been advised to do for maybe months now :/

I understand when a parent doesn't agree with your pet, but it's still your duty as the owner to do your part.

I think that the tank needs to be cleaned and most likely that's the probme, otherwise he could get ammonia poisoning soon.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

The heaters not your fault, but once you get the hang of water change you can change 2 tanks in under 20 mins.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

These fish are *your* responsibility. My mom couldn't care less about Lebron but I do changes, we're almost the same age remember! Just do more water changes and make a schedule. You don't need a test kit but it's much more better to have one. Like I said in a few posts before, if you can't care for it, don't buy it. 
Please get up, do a water change, (100% AND SAME TEMPERATURE!!!) and get a thermometer. Please be more responsible and if you can't take care of King Dedede that much, I'm afraid I suggest you to rehome Equinox and sell his tank for money and buy King better supplies and a bigger tank.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> *foaming* I BLAME MY PARENTS


I blame them too. For a heck of a lot more than not helping you with water changes.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a few questions to help clarify. I'm not trying to be mean, I just want to know...

How do you not know how often you change the water? Is it because you just do it when it looks dirty?

How many pellets do you give him in a feeding (about)? 

Why can't you do water changes without your parents help? Do you need someone to teach you how? 

Do you have a bike or something that you can ride to petsmarts? Could you get a ride with a friend?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

... Little Leaf, it's not good to blame. in situations like this, it's better for your fish if you say- "What can I do to help him?"
He will not get magically better unless the water changes are done. Saying that you are unable to do water changes is the same as telling people that you cannot and should not be takig care of your fish.

If you are willing, you can PM me your address and I will send you some duckweed, free of charge. these will help with the ammonia levels. I will even mail you an airline tubing with instructions on how to siphon if you are willing to learn.

It may seem OK to have people pity you because of how terrible you think your parents are, but you need to take action yourself. Pity wont save your fish right? 

there are many members on this forum who are your age or younger. Some maintain multiple fish tanks at the same time, doing the required water changes.

I'm sorry, you remind me of my 7 year old sister, who blames others to be pitied and recieve less punishment for her own actions. It's really just bad character. And I lecture her much more harshly.

that may be my bias here.

Please tell me if you want the duckweed or not.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't believe it's your parents fault for everything here... You could ride your bike, use a bus, or catch a ride with a friend to the petstore... If it's in close range. Having a heater is a basic need for your fish, these are TROPICAL fish who need warm water. Doing water changes isn't that hard at all, especially once you get the hang of it. 
And for water changes in a 1gallon it's every other day, a 50% and a 100% each week!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I'm gonna die from stress. I CANNOT TAKE ANYMORE- gFGHJG OH FORGET IT :evil:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I think I'm gonna die from stress. I CANNOT TAKE ANYMORE- gFGHJG OH FORGET IT :evil:


Can you please just answer my questions? I am just trying to help you with your betta. It's none of my business what your parents do or don't do. Please just answer my questions so I can help.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I think I'm gonna die from stress. I CANNOT TAKE ANYMORE- gFGHJG OH FORGET IT :evil:


Little leaf- we understand that your parents aren't much help both physically and financially when it comes to your fish. BUT water chanes are no excuse- there is a cause to every problem and it is very possible that high ammonia is contributing to your fish's lethargy.
It is hard to help if youre not willing to TRY to do what your capable of, it's much harder to do when you have TWO fish not receiving care, let alone one.
It really hurt me when I politely asked you via VM if your first betta got equiptment and you said no that you're saving up for a Nintendo ds game. That really hurts me to see no effort being put in at all towards the well being of these living creatures.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I have a few questions to help clarify. I'm not trying to be mean, I just want to know...
> 
> How do you not know how often you change the water? Is it because you just do it when it looks dirty?
> 
> ...



How do you not know how often you change the water? Is it because you just do it when it looks dirty? yes. no.


How many pellets do you give him in a feeding (about)? 2 each day


Why can't you do water changes without your parents help? Do you need someone to teach you how? King Dedede is too fast ::-?:-?:-?


Do you have a bike or something that you can ride to petsmarts? Could you get a ride with a friend? yea, but I can't go anywhere by myself yet


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> How do you not know how often you change the water? Is it because you just do it when it looks dirty? yes. no.
> 
> 
> How many pellets do you give him in a feeding (about)? 2 each day
> ...




Okay. Well how do you not know how often you do water changes?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My fish is fast as heck too! Try catching a hyper active female betta in a 10 gallon tank! She is a motor boat! It takes time and effort but it's worth it in the end when the animal I'm responsible for has good water quality.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> Why can't you do water changes without your parents help? Do you need someone to teach you how? King Dedede is too fast ::-?:-?:-?


Don't remove the fish, just remove the water. Leave him with enough old water to cover him so he can still swim around. Then slowly add fresh treated water.

It's not hard to do that way and much less stressful for the fish. ASK YOUR PARENTS TO BUY YOU one more cheap thing.....ONE OF THESE:

It's a turkey baster, use it to suck out any dirt on the bottom of your tank.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay well anyway... You don't have to take your betta out of his bowl to do water changes! Just take a clean plastic cup, scoop out some water, dump out the old water, fill up the cup with the faucet with room temp water, add the water conditioner and them pour the clean water in the bowl!

That should improve your bettas health if you do that every day. You can do that until you get the necessary supplies.

You will need to save up about 15-20 dollars. You can get a mini heater and a small gravel siphon for that. If you can't get a ride to the store with a friend or anything, give your mom the cash and ask her of you can use her credit card to order these things online.

EDIT: oh yeah a turkey baster works too!


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> My fish is fast as heck too! Try catching a hyper active female betta in a 10 gallon tank! She is a motor boat! It takes time and effort but it's worth it in the end when the animal I'm responsible for has good water quality.


Try catching 5 hyper active tetras in a ten gallon.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Just get King Dedede... It's really not that difficult! Just cup him out and he won't be able to swim... It's not that difficult! Now. Do a water change, and it's worth it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pearl2011 said:


> Try catching 5 hyper active tetras in a ten gallon.


Hahaha! So true! :lol:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

You don't need to know when to do a water change by seeing the water color, you should just know from us telling you over and over and over again it should be at LEAST every other day for BOTH fish, and at most, every 3 days.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> You don't need to know when to do a water change by seeing the water color, you should just know from us telling you over and over and over again it should be at LEAST every other day for BOTH fish, and at most, every 3 days.


I know, yesterday my dad said my bettas can withstand their dirty water for a month. this was my reaction:

me: NO, YOU HGUFU, THEY NEED TO BE IN FREAKING CLEAN WATER!! *anger face*

my dad: :shock: :O


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

my friend wants to kill my bettas (aka both King Dedede and Equinox) again, he said he's not kidding, I am going to die if I see my bettas die, IM PANICKING, WHAT DO I DO?! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't you just do it?!?! They're your responsibility and if you won't do it, Dedede might die. Your choice, if you can't properly take care of it, rehome.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Then don't let him! Just rehome. Them so they can live better lives.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Little leaf... Do you not get the message?! 
Basically what were saying is please stop blaming others and take responsibility!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah seriously little homie....we keep giving you advice and then you ignore it and tell us how freaked out you are over nothing. Lol


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

lebronthebetta said:


> then don't let him! Just rehome. Them so they can live better lives.


but all my other friends don't even have experience with bettas!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Not them, I mean like around your neighborhood.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Even if you print off a care sheet and the link to this forum.
I believe someone on the forum created a care sheet- does anybody here happen to have a link to it? 

I wouldn't give it to a friend since you seem to constantly tell how your friends want to kill bettas. Maybe try giving it to an adult- someone who has money and can afford proper equiptment and understands what they can do to let the bettas live good lives.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

You dont need to find someone with experience. I'm sure there is someone your age who can do water changes two times a week, who have supportive parents who will buy them a heater (or maybe even a betta tank and better betta food).
I'm sure after everythig we've told you, that you know how to take care of bettas, but is somehow physically unable to.

As I've said, we have 10 or 11 year olds on here who are maintaining multiple tanks. Im sure they knew nothing at the beginning and had to lean bit by bit. 

You do not need to find one who is knowledgeable about bettas. You can teach them, or even better, refer them to this website after you have confirmed that
1- they can get water changes done,
2 they will buy a betta.

That is all you need to do.

Please rehome your betta Little Leaf. It seems that you are only going to kill it slowly this way...

Maybe we can persuade one of our Canadians out there to adopt Little Leaf's betta fish


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm seriously mad. 
I read all of your posts, Little Leaf and it's beginning to dawn on me that you want others to take pity on you. You are acting like a 4 year old. I'm going to talk to you like a grown up, so listen carefully.

Take responsibility for your own fish. I'm not going to, Lebron isn't going to, teeney isn't going to, and neither are your parents. If you want these fish you are going to have to take care of them yourself. If you really truly cared the slightest bit about these creatures you would find a way to take care of them, whether that means saving up all of your allowance for months to buy them bigger tanks, or a heater, or a testing kit, or plants, or anything. You know what I have to do? I have to set aside work, school, homework, wedding plans, AND chores to find time to clean both of my tanks, a 3 gallon and a 5.5 gallon, twice per week. You don't see me spamming the forum about how my "friends" want to kill my fish, or how my parents don't give a rats rear end about them. I do what I need to do and do it right.

Since you want others to do things for you, I suggest rehoming these poor fish. I feel awful for your fish, because you don't take care of them the way they should be. You are killing your fish because you are too ignorant to do what we tell you. We aren't telling you these things just because we think it's right, it is the right thing to do. If you don't clean the tank enough, your fish will suffer. Imagine if we locked you in a garage with a car running and only opened the door to let the carbon monoxide out every few hours, it wouldn't feel very good, would it? That's the same thing you are doing to your fish. You complain the tank is too heavy, the tank weighs 10-11 pounds, max with one gallon of water and some gravel. If it's still too heavy, take the gravel out, fish doesn't care either way. If you find it's still too heavy, scoop some water out first. Fish is too fast, find a way to scoop him out. Do whatever you need to do to clean his tank.

Back to your fish being "lethargic-y". It's because the water is too cold. How would you feel if you were locked in the garage, with carbon monoxide AND you were freezing? You wouldn't be having a good time I can tell you that. They are TROPICAL fish. Do you know what tropical means? It means they need WARM water, between 76-82 degrees. You achieve these temperatures by getting a heater, there are plenty of heaters on the market for decent prices but you need to GO and get one, not sit at home and complain. If you can't go out, order one online.

I'm not apologizing because you think I'm harsh. Betta fish are creatures, too. People go to jail for neglecting (because that is exactly what you are doing to both of your fish) animals. If you cannot take care of these beautiful fish give them away, I'm sure someone here would take them. Stop complaining and take action. Don't like what we're telling you, get rid of the fish. Think we are being too harsh, read up on other websites and books, they will tell you the same thing we are. If you still have questions, I am sure users will be happy to help you, but I don't know how we can explain to you any more clear how to properly take care of your betta.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> my friend wants to kill my bettas (aka both King Dedede and Equinox) again, he said he's not kidding, I am going to die if I see my bettas die, IM PANICKING, WHAT DO I DO?! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Then why are you friends with him?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LizzyP - could not have said it better myself! That long message shows how much you care :')
I am a few years older than LL, and I can relate to uncaring parents. My dad was mad at me and nearly made me flush my fish down the toilet ALIVE. But that's another story.
It is not hard to clean a betta's tank. Just put effort into it! No heavy lifting involved with a 1 gal bowl either. That's like picking up a cat. I'm a small 95 pounds and although I do struggle, I manage to carry a 5 gallon bucket of water from my room to the front yard. Yes it's hard but I get it done.

And I'm just gonna throw this out there  - http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=111455


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah I don't know what reaction you are trying to get out of us but you are really starting to tick me off. I gave you some honest advice but it seems like you just ignored it. It's really not that hard to care for a betta. Seriously. You feed them, change the water, and make sure their environment is safe. When I was a kid I would look up everything I needed to know about a pet I wanted, saved up for everything I needed, and THEN asked my parents if I could get it. I don't want to sound self-righteous but IMO that is what everyone should do...


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Way to put it Lizzy


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

If you live in Canada I may be able to take a fish from you  I'm probably only a year or two older than you (if that) and am comfortably taking care of a five gallon, and a 7.9 gallon! I don't think it'd be that hard to carry a small 1 gallon bowl... I had to cary my dad's glass tank, which can carry 7.9 gallons of water, and it had gravel and about 2 gallons of water in it... Yeah, it was heavy but I dealt with it because I was supposed to clean his tank out so I could put a betta in it! xD


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I just realized its a one gallon, how can you not lift that? I could carry my ten about a quarter full of water.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Pearl2011 said:


> I just realized its a one gallon, how can you not lift that? I could carry my ten about a quarter full of water.


I don't know, maybe she has a physical disability?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> If you live in Canada I may be able to take a fish from you


I hope you can take the 12 goldfish her parents plan to starve to death come spring :-?

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=111239&page=4


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I hope you can take the 12 goldfish her parents plan to starve to death come spring :-?
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=111239&page=4


oh my gosh, really? I am beginning to think this is a troll....


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

finnfinnfriend said:


> oh my gosh, really? I am beginning to think this is a troll....


Sadly, I don't think so.......


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's what people thought on the 1st thread LL made. Her profile picture is her... Possibly. That might just be her culture, you're from Persia, yes?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> oh my gosh, really? I am beginning to think this is a troll....


Holy... :shock: that is just sick and wrong. 
You see, long ago when LL first joined everyone brought up the troll idea and later on everyone was mad for people assuming. Now I thought she was a troll in the beginning, then everyone changed my mind, but that goldfish thing really has me making second thoughts.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's what people thought on the 1st thread LL made. Her profile picture is her... Possibly. That might just be her culture, you're from Persia, yes?


Exactly. I think there is a big cultural/generational gap in her family, I doubt we can help. She just needs to grow older and learn and her family needs to stop keeping ANY animals. JMHO


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder why they have to do that, though... D:


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I dont think its cultural (my pet peeve is people putting down other religions), I just think they aren't animal people. Like my best freind is the best dog/fish person I know, but I cant see her taking care of a hamster or cat. 
Teeney, what is the vid in your sig?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm a little lost, probably because I didn't read the whole thread- but do they just kinda starve them for absolutely no reason? 

Sad though those goldfish are living creatures imagine being shoved into a closet with 11 other people and not being allowed to eat.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

registereduser said:


> I hope you can take the 12 goldfish her parents plan to starve to death come spring :-?
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=111239&page=4


:shock: Wait what? Why is she getting 12 goldfish then?:|:-?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pearl2011 said:


> I dont think its cultural (my pet peeve is people putting down other religions), I just think they aren't animal people. Like my best freind is the best dog/fish person I know, but I cant see her taking care of a hamster or cat.
> Teeney, what is the vid in your sig?


It's "Understanding dog breeds: Pit bull" 
A short video about 2 minutes long I think, explains the breed, what's its known for and why it does what it's known for. Excellent vid 

The reason I didn't put "hey watch this pit bull video" is because most of the people who go along with stereotypes would not click it because they don't care, but it's disguised to hopefully educate and let them see a new perspective.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Holy... :shock: that is just sick and wrong.
> You see, long ago when LL first joined everyone brought up the troll idea and later on everyone was mad for people assuming. Now I thought she was a troll in the beginning, then everyone changed my mind, but that goldfish thing really has me making second thoughts.


I know. I was one of the people that defended her. But now this is just getting ridiculous....


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> :shock: Wait what? Why is she getting 12 goldfish then?:|:-?


It's part of the holiday.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Okay teeney, just had a bad expirience last time I cliked a do not click


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Like a religious holiday? I understand if it is... But the goldfish are living creatures too!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I wonder why they have to do that, though... D:


There is a very interesting wiki on the holiday, it's very ancient and involved and many countries celebrate.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pearl2011 said:


> Okay teeney, just had a bad expirience last time I cliked a do not click


I totally understand- there are some pretty awful people on the Internet...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, let's not go getting mad at someone's culture. Even if it's outrageous and inhumane.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> Like a religious holiday? I understand if it is... But the goldfish are living creatures too!


She said it wasn't religious.

Chicks, bunnies and black cats are living creatures also,
but every year thousands suffer for the holidays.
Not much different IMO.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

why would obtaining goldfish be part of a holiday? I mean, why goldfish? Not trying to be culturally ignorant, but I dont think goldfish are part of Persian ancient history...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

finnfinnfriend said:


> why would obtaining goldfish be part of a holiday? I mean, why goldfish? Not trying to be culturally ignorant, but I dont think goldfish are part of Persian ancient history...


read the wiki, google is your friend ;-)


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

registereduser said:


> read the wiki, google is your friend ;-)


Is the iranian one the same thing? Because thats the wiki link that comes up...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> She said it wasn't religious.
> 
> Chicks, bunnies and black cats are living creatures also,
> but every year thousands suffer for the holidays.
> Not much different IMO.


So true. I used to volunteer at a shelter, we had so many black cats due to the superstition. Seriously. They don't want a black cat because of that. :roll:

Personally I love my black cat. Sad to think of the things others might do to him.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I *personally* think rabbits/black cats is a *bit* different, well in this situation. I mean no one SAYS you MUST go out and by a rabbit because it's easter, that's just something a parent does for children as an easter gift, in this case, the novelty wears off and the rabbit is neglected, usually a short period of time, until the parents take it to the shelter, etc. YES I know I sound cruel but what I'm saying is these animals actually get a second chance... I'm not too sure the goldfish are getting a second chance. With the goldfish... Is it something that the WHOLE country does ANNUALLY?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> I *personally* think rabbits/black cats is a *bit* different, well in this situation. I mean no one SAYS you MUST go out and by a rabbit because it's easter, that's just something a parent does for children as an easter gift, in this case, the novelty wears off and the rabbit is neglected, usually a short period of time, until the parents take it to the shelter, etc. YES I know I sound cruel but what I'm saying is these animals actually get a second chance... I'm not too sure the goldfish are getting a second chance. With the goldfish... Is it something that the WHOLE country does ANNUALLY?


second chance? I think not, not most of them,

http://network.bestfriends.org/golocal/florida/17038/news.aspx


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I was the first one to say LL was a troll, and everyone jumped on my back and said I was mean. Have we ever really...seen King Dedede? Or Equinox? I mean, we see the little picture of KD but you could get a picture like that off the internet somewhere.

The point is, clearly LL doesn't care. She never has, and probably never will. If she did, she'd do something proactive instead of sitting on her rear spamming a betta fish forum (not talking bad about the forum, I'm just saying). I say we just wait and not respond until she does. Let her show us that she's for real. Let her show us why she can't do water changes on her own, why she is incapable of doing things on her own, what kind of conditions KD and Equinox are living in. For all we know she could have no fish at all. 

Something smells fishy here, and it isn't my fish tanks.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

*face palm* I meant usually sorry xD 
I'm not trying to sound overly cruel or anything... I'm just being blunt, I mean I'm pretty sure most parents are going to let the rabbit sit there, their motive to bring it to the shelter would be something like the cage started smelling 'ew' 'gross' whatever remark it may be. 

I personally wanted a rabbit but my parents rejected that idea xD


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

My BFF sister had a rabbit, they rescued it and it has an aesome cage. Whcih is actually 3 cage connected to one with an open area for it to go. It scared me when I saw it walking across the hallway 
I wish LL would post a picture of her bettas.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone else read the tags?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

the shut up:'(? lol 
I never read tags.
But this is what my sister will alllwwwwaaays do. When she did something wrong, she will always try to find someone to blame, so that she isn't punished as much. or she will cry so that the accusation is dropped. In the end it's like the boy who cried wolf. No one believed who she accused and ignored her when she cried (or told her to shut up). There was nothing to cry over. She should just own up to what she did and do better next time. She was a wimp and an attention seeker. always wanting to be praised and yet was afraid of retribution.

This is what happened here, at first we felt sorry for you and every one tried to help. But when It felt like you wanted nothing but to seet attention and not take action, everyone began to feel that you were wasting their time.

Little Leaf, you should take responsibility for yourself, and owe everyone an apology. We have all been trying to help you. It is now your turn to tell us, how you plan to act next. 
No more of "Someone did this, or someone said that" and freak out. Start saying, "I will..."
We want to hear from you what you CAN do for your fish, not what you CAN NOT do
Do you know how many people in this forum are legally disable or suffer from different diseases. Trust me, they can ALL do their water changes.
We have no reason to pity you or your situation if you make it obvious that you wil do nothing for your fish. 

Tell us something, we want to look at you and say, wow, what a brave kid who tries so hard to care for his pets.
something like, " I will do my water changes" 
or 
" I will try to find a better home for my bettas"
Be brave and DO SOMETHING.

And about your signature, are you really connecting with your betta fish? Do you hear it screaming and crying saying that it doesn't want to die? 

You only live once. Dont you want a good life? Isnt it the same for your fish? Wont it suck if you were born to die in a cup of your own poo and pee? The only life that you get to live? Isn't that sad?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Like I said, assuming my parents would allow to have one of your fish... Or maybe both shipped to me, he'd or they'd be taken care of here.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I just read the tags xD what do arteries have to do with a lethargic fish?


----------



## maggie9059789 (Nov 5, 2011)

hey I just want to say, a heater is $15 (cheap one at petsmart that cann't control temperature but is set to standard 24'c which isn't too bad considering the temps in ontario) I totally understand the whole parents being all not caring and going "it's a dang fish, get over it, we're not wasting money" or anything along the lines of that. Just give that fifteen bucks to a friend, bribe them or something and they can get it for you. That can be one way, as for water changes, ur only taking 15 mins of ur life to 1)scoop water out (just get some cup and scoop then dump and repeat) 2)use turkey baster to get the poop 3) put water back in 4)add water conditioner = DONE now u can chillax again and do whatever for like 2 entire days.

Hey just saying but, YOU decided to get the fish. You're here already on the forum. And you bothered to make an account, make this thread, comment somewhat to what other informative members are saying, so why not take the next step? I understand what you're saying, but I also understand what the other people here are saying. Just think, tropical=warm weather, if you've already made the step to coming here for help, I believe you CAN continue to giving your betta a good home mmkays?

(btw i'm lil too lool only 15, and have parents bashing me about me and bettas, but I love them, and I will protect my lil fishay)

(sorry for all the typos and if stuff doesn't make sense, i'm sleepy but i felt like posting still lool)


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL @ the tags XD.... I think it's a troll now. I changed my mind. I'm not gonna let her give me a headache anymore. I mean, look at that picture of her fish... It looks like it's blocked out on top or something.... What the heck? Lol whatever.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Like Maggie said LL, it takes 15minutes OR LESS to complete a water change on a small tank... Heck, it takes me around five minutes to do a water change on my five gallon!
I think you can do it LL! Like aokashi said stop blaming it on others and start _doing_ something about your problems here. _You_ were the one who wanted the fish, so _you_ are responsible for _their_ lives. I know you are young BUT these are your fish! Like I said I am MORE than willing to take one of them if you need  (if my parents agree of course xD)


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> LOL @ the tags XD.... I think it's a troll now. I changed my mind. I'm not gonna let her give me a headache anymore. I mean, look at that picture of her fish... It looks like it's blocked out on top or something.... What the heck? Lol whatever.


I'm thinking that too... I mean if you're going to put tags like that it's either
A) They don't really care
or 
B) They're just a troll...:shock:


----------



## maggie9059789 (Nov 5, 2011)

lool i'm sorry for the randomness but STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND TROLL TO THIS DAY, lool I had friend try then give up on me, google didn't help much (well i got lazy and gave up after the first 3 links)can someone please explain.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

A troll is just someone who comes along makes something up just to get a reaction out of people and spam up a place like this


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

troll = someone who excels at making a fool out of others


----------



## maggie9059789 (Nov 5, 2011)

Lool I have now learnt the definition and actually understand. Why thank you everyone!  ahaah ( I always had like a slight understanding but I wasnt sure and couldnt put it to words, I'm just a plain curious person haha)

Sorry again for kinda changing the topic of this thread. I shall hush up now haah


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Meh, I don't think anyone is raging about the topic change xD


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm just waiting for a reply from the OP. 

*waits*


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*random choir sings "OP"*

while you wait, I will post the worst poem in history:

I LIKE TO SLEEP AT 12!
I LIKE TO SLEEP AT 1:00!
I LOVE TO SLEEP AT 2:00AM!!

I LOVE BEING AWAKE!

-end-

awful, right?!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Little Leaf, you are the OP. Are you even going to acknowledge what everyone has said to you?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Uuuuuhm . . . say, isn't this about King Dedede being lethargic?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Uuuuuhm . . . say, isn't this about King Dedede being lethargic?



xD I dare you to read all 10 pages :-D


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Uuuuuhm . . . say, isn't this about King Dedede being lethargic?



It was...
and then I think users were just upset about how this was all going to end seeing as how this is a normal trend in all of the other threads......


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> *random choir sings "OP"*
> 
> while you wait, I will post the worst poem in history:
> 
> ...


After reading her last message I think I can guess the family dynamics here. Any parents of a 10 year old who let her stay up to 2 am playing on the computer are either neglectful or totally burned out.

I know if she were my kid I would be a wreck :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LizzyP said:


> Little Leaf, you are the OP. Are you even going to acknowledge what everyone has said to you?


oh.

YES!! :lol:

*eats raspberries*

and one more thing: Dedede finally stopped being lethargic.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, really... What happened now then?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you sure? I find it hard to believe that he's suddenly better unless you improved his poor living conditions.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh, really... What happened now then?


he's pale, about to change his water


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So there's not much difference?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Are you sure? I find it hard to believe that he's suddenly better unless you improved his poor living conditions.


I'm sure. I am doing a water change now


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait, by yourself? A few posts ago you said you couldn't do it your self. :-?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I'm sure. I am doing a water change now


Okay, I'm glad to hear your doing a water change! :-D


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Wait, by yourself? A few posts ago you said you couldn't do it your self. :-?


getting help. and its hard 'cause my betta is VERY active, he is a cup hater.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait, a second. In the beginning, you said he was lethargic. And then we told you to do a water change but you refused because he was "Too Active". Can you see where I'm heading to?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Wait, a second. In the beginning, you said he was lethargic. And then we told you to do a water change but you refused because he was "Too Active". Can you see where I'm heading to?


he gets active even when he's lethargic, but thats when he sees a cup. (probably made no sense?) and also, I have no idea where you're heading to :-(


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Most bettas hate cups but that doesn't mean they should be denied clean water (;


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Most bettas hate cups but that doesn't mean they should be denied clean water (;


I just did a water change :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> he gets active even when he's lethargic, but thats when he sees a cup. (probably made no sense?) and also, I have no idea where you're heading to :-(


So he's lethargic all the time except when a cup is near him? It's not even hard, especially if the tank is 1 gallon. IMHO I can't believe you, I'm sorry.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I just did a water change :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


:welldone: That was fast!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm happy that you did a change, I'm so happy....! :l Honestly, changes aren't even that hard...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> So he's lethargic all the time except when a cup is near him? It's not even hard, especially if the tank is 1 gallon. IMHO I can't believe you, I'm sorry.


no, he's lethargic when he's... I think bored or feeling sick, I see gold stuff, thinking about it being velvet, but my dad just gave King Dedede temperature shock-- I don't know what to do and I'm kinda smaller than other people in size cuz I was born 3 months early and I nearly died because I forgot how to breath. 

By the way, What's IMHO?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ahhhh...
I feel like we are talking to a 2 year old. 
She makes everyone mad then acts like nothings has happened
Without an apology.

Do you have trouble making friends?

Eitherway, I'm glad for King Dedede that you are finally doing a water change.
Hopefully the other betta will get a water change soon too.
I feel really feel sorry for them.

by the way, I almost died at birth due to suffocation too. But if that has made you unable to care for a fish. Then you should really adopt it out. It's not fair for King Dedede how you are treating him.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Um, I didn't need to know that but it's great you're alive! Just state your problem clearly as possible or we'll be confused...
IMHO= In My Honest Opinion


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that little leaf but what does your size have to do with anything?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> ahhhh...
> I feel like we are talking to a 2 year old.
> She makes everyone mad then acts like nothings has happened
> Without an apology.
> ...


oh, sorry...

yea, sometimes, the school I went to before I moved was terrible, people were always mean.

the other betta is getting a change. I feel like a total failure, maybe I should just give up bettafish.com and my bettas.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I'm sorry to hear that little leaf but what does your size have to do with anything?


it's kinda hard to get him in a cup because the thing I put him on is kinda medium-high-ish and it's hard to see where King Dedede is going


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> it's kinda hard to get him in a cup because the thing I put him on is kinda medium-high-ish and it's hard to see where King Dedede is going


Can't you move his bowl somewhere else when changing the water? Just don't drop it be careful.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Then get a stool or chair.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> oh, sorry...
> 
> yea, sometimes, the school I went to before I moved was terrible, people were always mean.
> 
> the other betta is getting a change. I feel like a total failure, maybe I should just give up bettafish.com and my bettas.


That will be a good idea. You can ask around to see if anyone is willing to care for a betta. Please adopt them out.

I am sure when you are more mature and able bodied to properly care for a pet, without your parents help. Then you will reunite with the fish keeping hobby. When that time comes, I'm sure everyone will be happy to help you out again.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Um, I didn't need to know that but it's great you're alive! Just state your problem clearly as possible or we'll be confused...
> IMHO= In My Honest Opinion


ok. I also can't reach the water conditioner in the cabinets in the kitchen, I have to use a BROOM to get it down. It's just hard to catch King Dedede also in the water changing, he swims like some predator or something is about to catch him.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Can't you move his bowl somewhere else when changing the water? Just don't drop it be careful.


sure.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You mean prey. -_- You could always just move it somewhere that you can reach. Conference with your parents about this and see what happens.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

aokashi said:


> That will be a good idea. You can ask around to see if anyone is willing to care for a betta. Please adopt them out.
> 
> I am sure when you are more mature and able bodied to properly care for a pet, without your parents help. Then you will reunite with the fish keeping hobby. When that time comes, I'm sure everyone will be happy to help you out again.


Most defenitely! 
Be sure to tell that person that they need better tanks and heaters, give them the link to bettafish.com


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> That will be a good idea. You can ask around to see if anyone is willing to care for a betta. Please adopt them out.
> 
> I am sure when you are more mature and able bodied to properly care for a pet, without your parents help. Then you will reunite with the fish keeping hobby. When that time comes, I'm sure everyone will be happy to help you out again.


('X_X)

the only part I have problem with is the water changes.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> ('X_X)
> 
> the only part I have problem with is the water changes.


Yes but you don't have anything that would make your Bettas happy and thrive. You want them happy don't you?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Most defenitely!
> Be sure to tell that person that they need better tanks and heaters, give them the link to bettafish.com


;-; okay?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> ('X_X)
> 
> the only part I have problem with is the water changes.


Since when??
They're living in COLD BOWLS, acting SICK, and being put up to temperature SHOCK. You also won't answer our questions fully, you'd rather type out random things and waste our time.
I think rehoming is the best option!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> since when??
> They're living in cold bowls, acting sick, and being put up to temperature shock. You also won't answer our questions fully, you'd rather type out random things and waste our time.
> I think rehoming is the best option!!


+1,000,000!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yes but you don't have anything that would make your Bettas happy and thrive. You want them happy don't you?


yea.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> yea.


Then rehoming is the best option.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> +1,000,000!


alright, if everyone thinks I should rehome, I should quit bettafish.com, bye.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Rehoming might be the best.

I don't think you realize it, but water changes are about 90% of betta care. And you should be doing it at least every other day.

Sometimes I get worried if he is really being 100% cared for because when we ask you SERIOUS questions, you reply randomly. If you're on a site like this, it's nice to be random but you need to be mature, no matter how old you are. You need to know when to behave silly because if you keep behaving like that, you might end up killing your fish because of not giving us info, not doing what we told you to, etc.

Rehoming might be the best...

And we're not saying it to be mean, but it's what we see might be the best.

It's either give him a nice life or just let him suffer...

I mean, if anything, I wouldn't mind taking him from you, but that'd require a lot of work on my part to get him sent to me immediately...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> alright, if everyone thinks I should rehome, I should quit bettafish.com, bye.


If you won't accept our suggestions, fine. Watch your fish suffer, see if we care. You have an option of making your fish have better lives but you refuse.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

So you're leaving because were telling you the most humane thing to do to give your bettas lives that are not abusive and slowly killing them? That's just beyond sad. 

Please don't get another animal.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Rehoming might be the best.
> 
> I don't think you realize it, but water changes are about 90% of betta care. And you should be doing it at least every other day.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna do it, then.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> If you won't accept our suggestions, fine. Watch your fish suffer, see if we care. You have an option of making your fish have better lives but you refuse.


I'm GOING TO REHOME.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> So you're leaving because were telling you the most humane thing to do to give your bettas lives that are not abusive and slowly killing them? That's just beyond sad.
> 
> Please don't get another animal.


sure, and by leaving, I'm also going to rehome.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Good. That solves the problem.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Good. That solves the problem.


 bye bettafish.com and my bettas.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> ('X_X)
> 
> the only part I have problem with is the water changes.


That is a BIG problem. 
you also need a heater which your parents wont get for you....
which is also another BIG problem.
water changes are so important in small tanks, it directly influences the life and death of a betta fish. Even more important than feeding the fish.

If you left two fishes in the same size bowl.
with one fish you feed everyday but never change the water. and the other bowl you never feed the fish but change the water everyday( properly)
Which will die first? The fish who doesn't get water changes.

That is why water changes are the most important part of fish keeping. If you have trouble with it, and there's no one who will willingly help you. Then really... you are harming the fish. 

it also doesnt seem possible for you to obtain a heater.. which is very important to tropical fish.... 

Really until you can somehow manage to heat the bowl properly and do water changes every 3 days... you will be told that you should not be keeping one, because to us, you are slowly torturing your fish to death, whether you mean to do it or not.

Sorry Littleleaf, fish are not toys...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you. If you really are going to rehome then I have a lot more respect for you, and your bettas will live better!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Littleleaf, do you know how to package bettas? I might be able to take him from you, if possible. 

If anyone can help me, that'd be great as well. I currently have a 1 gallon that I can put him in, but I need A LOT of help getting him through the mail since packages get sorted through the campus first.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

aokashi said:


> That is a BIG problem.
> you also need a heater which your parents wont get for you....
> which is also another BIG problem.
> water changes are so important in small tanks, it directly influences the life and death of a betta fish. Even more important than feeding the fish.
> ...


+1
Fish are living beings, don't take them lightly. They deserve to be in the best care possible. Remember Equinox? How do you think the store is any different than what you're treating them right now? You rescued him yes, but how is the care different?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Littleleaf, do you know how to package bettas? I might be able to take him from you, if possible.
> 
> If anyone can help me, that'd be great as well. I currently have a 1 gallon that I can put him in, but I need A LOT of help getting him through the mail since packages get sorted through the campus first.


uh... no. I'll try to find someone in my apartment because I'm not allowed to get/give mailing addresses


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> +1
> Fish are living beings, don't take them lightly. They deserve to be in the best care possible. Remember Equinox? How do you think the store is any different than what you're treating them right now? You rescued him yes, but how is the care different?


I feel a bit stressed with all these comments coming at me


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> uh... no. I'll try to find someone in my apartment because I'm not allowed to get/give mailing addresses



Well I'm asking because I have everything ncessary for him to live... it's not 100% sure you can find someone in the apartment....

I don't know if there's a way to just give me a very VAGUE address...

I can assure you 100% though that I'm not keeping the address, I tear up and throw out anything that has someones address on it from the internet.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Well I'm asking because I have everything ncessary for him to live... it's not 100% sure you can find someone in the apartment....
> 
> I don't know if there's a way to just give me a very VAGUE address...
> 
> I can assure you 100% though that I'm not keeping the address, I tear up and throw out anything that has someones address on it from the internet.


sorry, I still don't think I'm allowed...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I feel a bit stressed with all these comments coming at me


What do you expect? We believe in NOT abusing animals therefore we really want the right thing to be done here.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

hmmmmmmm :/

Is it possible to ask your parents? 

Or maybe there's a user here who is in the area who can pick him up and send him my way..?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If Little Leaf is actually in Canada, it's not going to be worth your time and money, Alcemistnv.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> What do you expect? We believe in NOT abusing animals therefore we really want the right thing to be done here.


...I don't know how to respond to that, but right now, I'm thinking of who to give my bettas to.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What about you Olympia? I just looked at the locations. An option but you don't have to.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Olympia said:


> If Little Leaf is actually in Canada, it's not going to be worth your time and money, Alcemistnv.


yea, I am in canada. toronto. Thornhill.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

:dunno:
I don't think she'll know how to ship them properly.
Toronto is too far for me, Little Leaf, but we have a few members in the area.
If you want, post a classified ad saying "Pick up only in the Toronto area."


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> ...I don't know how to respond to that, but right now, I'm thinking of who to give my bettas to.


Post in the bettas classifieds section here on the forum. You don't have to say the exact place you live, just post the general area you live in. Someone might be able to take them, maybe your parents could take you to a public place like a store or gas station to meet the person so they won't know where you live.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Post in the bettas classifieds section here on the forum. You don't have to say the exact place you live, just post the general area you live in. Someone might be able to take them, maybe your parents could take you to a public place like a store or gas station to meet the person so they won't know where you live.


Yea, I guess that's a better solution.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

or a member close by can give you a number. Your parents can call them and arrange a meeting place...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> or a member close by can give you a number. Your parents can call them and arrange a meeting place...


good idea.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you discuss it with them, yet...?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I CANT REHOME!!!! HEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!

oh, hold on, I'm getting a 10 gallon tank with divider and heater and filter for my b-day, dec 2... THATS TOO LONG!! I DONT WANNA LET MY FISHES SUFFER!!!!!! I'D RATHER SUFFER!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They'd be dead by then! Sorry.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> They'd be dead by then! Sorry.


I KNOW!! WHY DO BETTAS HAVE TO BE ATTRACTIVE TO MY MOM?! (it was her idea, then I was forced to take care of the bettas cause everyone else was all like: "but we're busy!")


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:rofl: this thread is cracking me UP!

I am a very bad person :devil:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

...tell her that someone else wants it..?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Ask her if she's attracted to abusing animals.
Because in this case, she is.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

All I can say is what the fudge.

I'm halfway expecting Jerry Springer to show up. Episode called "I'm a Betta Abuser". Either it's all fake or she comes from a very...VERY awful family. Very sad.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, since King Dedede is no longer lethargic, then there's no reason for this thread. I'm going to close it for now. Little Leaf, you can contact me if you need it reopened for any reason.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG things keep getting worser and worser. Lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree, DQ. People were fanning the flames too much in this situation.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why do people have to do that? *groans in frustration*


----------

